# Alinshop turinabol



## Jakkkk (Jan 29, 2009)

I commanded Turinabol is safe from alinshop real? The tabs are yellow with the word Ten part of the BP and B and P separated by a righetta. 
I hope the products are reliable alin


----------



## Jello (Jan 30, 2009)

Here read this. It will make you feel better.

http://www.alinboard.com/showthread.php?t=23074

I have used several of his products with great results.


----------



## Jakkkk (Jan 30, 2009)

I can not see the page, but well, if you say that are valid. 
I am running on turinabol to 50mg/day from 1 weeks now I have begun 60mg/day. 
Turinabol know? you've already used?


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 3, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> I commanded Turinabol is safe from alinshop real? The tabs are yellow with the word Ten part of the BP and B and P separated by a righetta.
> I hope the products are reliable alin



The TBOL you speak of is top notch,, no worries! High quality and potentcy.


----------



## Jakkkk (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, this makes me happy, I am running to 60mg/day for about 10 days I take 20mg in 3 doses at a distance of approximately 8 hours, better take 2 doses of 30mg to 12 hours away? 
Someone knows? 
Thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 4, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> Well, this makes me happy, I am running to 60mg/day for about 10 days I take 20mg in 3 doses at a distance of approximately 8 hours, better take 2 doses of 30mg to 12 hours away?
> Someone knows?
> Thanks



I think twice daily is plenty but many often do AM/NOON/PM


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 4, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> I commanded Turinabol is safe from alinshop real? The tabs are yellow with the word Ten part of the BP and B and P separated by a righetta.
> I hope the products are reliable alin



jak,what r u running yur tbol with.i've been hearing alot on this and was just curious.


----------



## Jakkkk (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, then if you take 2 or 3 doses a day makes little difference right? 
Thanks guys
So better if I take 2 or 3 doses per day alin?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> Ok, then if you take 2 or 3 doses a day makes little difference right?
> Thanks guys
> So better if I take 2 or 3 doses per day alin?



It doesn't make much difference. I would defo do 3 doses though. I would do morning, afternoon and night. Bascially have one at the start of the day have one before your workout and have one later on. So if you work out in the morning you use your morning dose 1 hour before you train. If you workout out in the evening... etc.

I know the above was obvious but I just meant it is good to have some before you train but spread the others out. 60mg if a good dose for tbol you should be pleased. It took a few weeks (even though it is an oral and has a short active life) before I started gaining off the tbol so if that happens to you don't think it isn't working. I would quickly go up to your max dose of 60mg and just stay on that for the duration (5-6 weeks). I loved the stuff and I took it alone to see what exactly it done for me (product testing ). Don't worry Alin is great.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 4, 2009)

How much tbol do you have?


----------



## Jakkkk (Feb 4, 2009)

200 tablets of 10mg each, but not enough I still controlled 200th 
Tbol are on 2settimane I started from 3 days to 5 days then 40mg/day to 50mg/day, and now have 3 days to 60mg/day. 
How you should start seeing results with turinabol? 
Thanks for the answers above, I shall continue to take 3 doses belief.


----------



## Jakkkk (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in 4 weeks at 60mg/day (just finished the 3 are the second day of 4) and I have noticed great increase in the size, strength is something perhaps, but is said to be from 4 weeks to begin to see results in real size?


----------

